
Ask HN: A New MacBook for Developers - tmaly
I see a lot of posts on here asking for MacBook alternatives.<p>If Apple were to come out with a new MacBook specifically for developers, what features would it have to have?<p>How much demand would there have to be to make it worth Apple undertaking an endeavor?
======
seishan
It should at least have:

* A keyboard that doesn't malfunction after half a year's worth of usage

* A physical escape key

* Additional USB ports

~~~
m463
It should have a USB-A port or two. You cant' even insert a USB stick.

It would be nice if the keyboard had curved keys, like the first gen macbook
pro. flat keyboards suck, they put the impact on a smaller area of your
fingertip, and your fingers do not self-center.

(and I agree about the escape key)

------
gshdg
Plenty of memory and storage without charging through the nose for them. 8GB /
128GB is laughable. Alternatively, user-upgradable.

Smaller trackpad for more ergonomic typing. The 2015 models were better
proportioned.

------
writimov
If you want to use it for machine learning or VR/AR then it should ideally
have a separate GPU board. Also nice to have: upgradable RAM, upgradable solid
state drive bay.

